# Question about mac vs. computer



## tohm (Jul 15, 2005)

I have always had this question. What is the difference between a Mac and a regular computer? Why do people always say: "..a Mac over a Computer"? 

Aren't they both computers?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

The major differences:

1. Operating systems----Apple, in my mind is better. Also, since there are so few Mac users out there (relative to PC users), viruses and malware are much less of a problem.
2. Availbility of software---More choices on the PC platform
3. Apple controls the hardware and generally, builds a rock solid computer. PC's can vary in the quality of the parts that go into them and the builds.
4. Apples generally underperform PC at a given price point. Thats one of the reasons that Apple is going to the Intel chip--the one that dominates the PC market. 
5. PC's offer many hardware options and a fairly easy way to upgrades. 

I guess when you get down to it, the choice becomes a matter of what you feel comfortable with. Apple people tend to be zealots when it comes to their "Macs"!


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

The more common statement is 'Mac and PC'.

A Personal Computer generally is any mass-produced windows-based computer. A Mac is an Apple-built OS X based computer.

They are both computers.


----------



## icemncmth (May 2, 2005)

I guess if you want to get real technical...both are now based on Unix....

Windows...xp...came from windows NT...and that was OS2 bought from IBM...and it is a Unix kernal...

OS X is a Unix Kernal...

but what are the feel good differences...

I use both in my day to day work...

When you get a Mac..or OS X ...you are getting an OS that is built to work as one unit...You pay more for a Mac for several reasons but lets just look at the software...

If you buy a Windows XP machine (home version).....( we will stick with M$ products) and you add Office and other software to do what a Mac can do out of the box you will have a more expensive machine or PC than a Mac..

Mac's are great because you get pretty much what you need built right in the box...

M$'s are great if you want to have access to certain programs..there are a whole lot more programs for M$ stuff than Mac..

That being said ...since Mac has gone Unix that will change soon. Most software developers I know will right a progam either on a Unix/linux or *nix box and then "port" it over to a M$ box. Taking a new program and making it run on a Mac is a whole lot easier...

Lets look at hardware.....

If you like the newest computer toys on the market...stick with a M$ clone...
If you like to play the newest games stick with a M$ clone....

If you are like most people who use a computer for the average day to day stuff...surfing the web..doing email...IM's....listenting to music...making DVD's of your kids....Mac is the way to go...

But the biggest downfall to Mac is simple.....most people don't use them at work therefore they are don't want to learn something new or different even if it is better for most people...

Heck look a Linux......it is free...runs and looks great.....but most won't use it because they don't want to learn something new...

Just my 2 cents


----------



## lithixx (Dec 7, 2005)

As a mac user I can be viewed as biased i guess. But before i owned a mac i was a strict PC user, and learned to use a computer with windows.
I started with windows 3.x and remained a windows user through 98, and then switched to my first mac.
This is what i have learned.

1) Once i went to the mac i never went back, or even thought about it. In the few occasions i was forced to use a windows machine again, i was only wishing i could be working on my mac.

2) Far, Far less crashes than i had ever experienced with windows. In the past 5 years i recall once where i was forced to reformat and start from scratch( due to my own fault i might add)

3) When pitted against a comparable windows machine, the mac will generally outperform. I also believe the mac's interface is far more comfortable and beautiful than windows.

4) There are more software titles available for windows. But, it I havn't been at a loss to find mac software that will perform the same tasks as windows software. Games are an exception, Mac does have many games but still nowhere near the number of games windows supports. and generally games are produced for windows first, and follow for mac within a 1 or 2 month time-span. And if you are a stickler for say office software, don't worry, Microsoft office software is available for mac.

5) If you are a computer user already, chances are that you are a windows user, If you can navigate a windows environment and generally solve your little glitches on windows, then a conversion to mac should be painless, somewhat familiar feeling, and easier to diagnose or fix little problems, however infrequently they arrive.

6) Macs are usually more expensive, but are normally more solidly built, their hardware is made specifically for use in a mac, and the apple software is built around the computers abilities and strengths. this allows apple software to run very well on their computers. 

7) The biggest advantage i see in a windows PC, is the general ease of updatability, because you can use almost any part or manufacturer you wish, this proves to be more difficult in macs, but it is possible.

The best advice i can give is this, no one can tell you what to do, make up your own mind, look for an apple authorized retail location in your area, go and take one for a test drive, ask questions, and see what they really can (or can't) do!


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

Me thinks part of the reason there is a separation (Macs-PC's) is because neither one wants to be the other. Early on, the PCers looked at Macs and Mac users as er, uh...lame.Their computers had built-in video and sound, small Hard Drives and couldn't be readily (didn't need) upgraded. Many Mac users too had no idea how much RAM or what OS they were running though they could run the easier to use Mac and in some instances the "airheads" had more throughput than the PC user. It wasn't fair!

Mac users were fortunate not to have frequent (or any) System Crashes, or incompatibilities with various components etc. Apple being in charge of the OS and HardWare made some fairly bullet proof machines.

Have never seen figures to support this but I bet the average income of a Mac user is higher which may lead to some separation also. There was quite an attitude from Mac users too for quite a while. U=PC, Me=Mac.

As Apple is more Windows friendly, uses more standard parts, a UNIX based OS and soon Intel processors, who knows? Just maybe...no, No way! I got a Mac-)


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a mix at home, though i am down to one PC acually on. As I find more and more software for the Mac I am slowly migrating away from Windows. I think I will alsways have it as I work with windows on the jo and need it to emulate from home.

I don't care if other people use them or not. I see no reason to get into a religious war over the platform you use.

Try going to wegenermedia or some place similar and checking out an old blue and white or something for $150. It'll take OSX Jaguar, I have 3 G3s and a G3 laptop.


----------



## Bdweller (Jun 8, 2005)

I started on PCs before they even came with Windows. I had to work from DOS 3.3. One thing I've noticed over the years is that with PC being produced by everybody, (and their brothers) they have gotten cheaper. Where Macs (I have a little Classic that I love playing with) are built only by Apple which I believe keeps their prices higher. No one take any offence please. I'm being observational, not judgmental. This is another reason I think you see a difference in incomes between the two camps. I know I still can't afford a new Mac when I can get a new PC for under $500.


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes I used to think that Macs tend to be more expensive, but older macs come in at the same price as middle level PCs. It also depends on the PC. Some crappy intel PCs are $500 and have 2.5+ CPUs but run like crap. I paid $2500 for my new Dualie G5 and I had been looking at PCs since I use both. A comprable PC costs just the same, so no worries. 

I've had good luck with PCs and Macs as well as bad. But sometimes the cheaper PCs are crap. Like the "affordable" Mac mini that comes sans monitor and you have to immediately upgrade. I'm sure it's a good little machine, but I was looking to buy something for my wife, thought of it. Then found an 800Mhz G4 iMac for less, comes with a built in flat panel.

I think you just have to shop around and decide what is worth it. I had my first Mac, an old G3 PPC beige that ran for years and I wiped the HDD once, that's how stable it was. When it came time to upgrade, I spent the extra cash to get a new Mac and didn't upgrade the PC.

Difference between a Caddy and a Kia.


----------



## rebeccap (Jan 10, 2006)

Wait...Mac OSX *IS* UNIX. I wouldn't just consider that basing it on UNIX like XP. I used to fix Macs and Windows boxes. Okay, wait, I used to fix windows boxes and use the Macs. Windows always lost dll files, corrupted itself, got infected, etc. If I had to swap a monitor, I'd have to go search down a driver for the windows machine. On the Mac, I just plugged it in.

We're zealots because we have a right to be.


----------



## grace1st (Jun 13, 2005)

Don't be deceived by the PC users who responded to this. Mac is best!
 

But seriously, there is one word that gives Mac a thumbs up over PC - integration. Since Apple strictly controls the hardware and software that is built into a new Mac, they really do make the stuff work together better. You just can't say that with a PC. Example: the blue screen of death!!! Even though that got taken away, the fact is you're still likely to experience numerous interruptions when using a PC. I had my first Mac (a 6116) for five years and had less than five error windows/interruptions. Can you say that for your PC?

As much as I have some gray hairs, I can say that they are not caused by my Mac experience. I have to deal with a PC at work. Those are getting better but they still don't prevent crashes and errors.

By the way, with OS X, if you can tell me which software programs you cannot use on a Mac (besides the games), I'd appreciate it. Mac leads the way in audio and video applications and has for years. Mac seamlessly runs MS Office applications. Mac's browser and email are better programs (IMHO). You can buy a mini for <$500. How much more do you need for a personal computer?

Scott
(waiting for my next iBook G4)


----------



## rebeccap (Jan 10, 2006)

More games are coming out for osx, too. If you look at the gaming catalogs, you'll find a lot of developers are realizing that more Mac support is needed.

What I'd like to know is if anyone is successful running windows on the new Intel based Macs so I can throw out crummy virtual pc and run it faster. Unfortunately my classes demand I use certain windows software yet I refuse to waste my money on a non-Apple box.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

The truth, notice my tag, I own both, Apple is way more expensive. I have a pretty good Powermac G4, I got into gaming about 2 years ago and have been strugling to keep up on that Powermac, I'm talking upgrades out the wazoo. It still was a weak gammer. I wanted a new multimedia blockbuster computer from Apple. I go to all kinds of Apple stores online real life and the machine I wanted was $4000 just for the tower. I said screw it. I can build the ultimate X86 hot rod for half of that.

Well I was wrong, I only spent a quarter of that and I have a power house of a PC. I kept my mac, I am a graphic designer and all of my software is licensed on the mac platform. I play games burn DVDs CDs and photoshop on the PC it's like 20 times faster than the G4 Powermac. 

What's the difference if you ask me. If you don't care about money and you are too dumb to build your own then get an Apple. They are fast. They also are limited to crappy graphics cards as well. The biggest Video card you can get in a Apple is a Nvidia 6600, that cards worth dink in the PC world. Don't even say because mac uses it it's better. That's the one on the $4000 desktop too.They charge you double for hard drives and memory just so it has the apple logo on it. That's the truth you're getting ripped off (edit mis-spell) you people.


----------



## Bdweller (Jun 8, 2005)

"Don't be deceived by the PC users who responded to this. Mac is best!"

I'm not trying to deceive anyone. And a Mac is only better if you can afford it. If you can't, no matter how good it is, it doesn't do you any good.

Believe me with some of the problems I've had over the years with PCs I wish I could have a Mac, (and I just may in the future if that darned Publishers Clearing House would come through) I have GREAT respect for the machines, and their OS, but just because I CAN'T afford a mac doesn't mean I shouldn't be computing at all. In my case when I started out it was a simple case of finances, coming up with $1100 for a PC, or $2000 for a Mac. One has to compute within ones means.


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

I bought a G5 dualie with 2GB RAM and 250GB HDD for like $2200. The reason I bought it was I love Macs and the PC that I could build from parts would cost equal that. That was from Apple's store. They are a little more expensive, but computers are like cars. You get what you pay for. 

Even my G3s are chugging along and parts are not anymore expensive than PC parts where I get them.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Dude you are high as a kite and I'm glad you don't shop for me. My computer would stomp the bottom end G5 Powermac and I got $1300 in it, including a LCD monitor. I got all new parts from various outlets like newegg.com, tiggerdirect.com and the list never ends for you to say what you just did was just plain ignorant.

Apple parts have to be licensed by apple. Guess why they cost so much? It's not different it's communism!


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Okay, good for. I'm glad that you got parts to equal my dualie, or blow it away for $900 less.

Why do you buy Apple licensed parts? A hdd is just a hdd, memory, DVDROMs, etc work if they are compatible. I replace parts all the time with non Apple parts. Work fine. A dual cpu, 2 GB RAM, 250HDD, etc that matches the G5 for that is probably made from lower end parts. I said that I priced parts equal to the Mac I bought, not low grade parts that will burn out-

You know whatever, I'm not going into a flame war with you. Call me what you want. I'm happy for you that you got such a great deal. I'm happy with my Mac. And I don't have to runwindows on it after shelling out aover a grand.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm not arguing a thing with you! I'm telling you! you keep replacing apple parts with non-apple parts and see if they honor your warranty or support it in anyway. It's not like I'm some Noob and don't know the difference. I've owned Macs for over 10 years. You keep paying that price if you're happy, I'm just telling people I can get the same performace, if not better than you got for a hell of a lot less money. It's not like I don't want one. I don't think they're worth the money. If you been a geek as long as me it doesn't matter what system your running. I haven't had 1 problem with big bad Windows. You keep up the security and you're fine. Windows users should stop using Explorer, Outlook, GayOL, MSN and they would not have any trouble.

When you do the math minus $300 for the monitor. You payed $2000 and didn't even get a monitor. You should have asked for some lube.


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

You can tell me all you want. I flat out disagree. When you've been a geek as long as I have you'll know how to recognize cheap parts from good ones. Just like cars, man. Buy a good one for extra money or buy an "equal" one that blows away the better one for half the price and spend double in replacement parts, maintenance, and headaches.

At least when pay the extra you get an option for lube. You didn't even get that.


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually, kinda funny the PC at the desk next to me just Blue Screened. It cost around a grand.

I never ever claim that Windows is either big or bad, just inept.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Abit motherboard, 3 year warranty. ATI X800 graphics card (smokes a 6600) 3 year warranty, XG Power Supply it's so cheap they gave me a lifetime warranty. PQI Memory, again they thought it was so cheap they warranted it for life. Intel Pentiem 4 3.2 GHZ 64bit HT 3 year warranty. 2 Hitachi Deskstar hard drives very cheap so cheap that apple uses them except I get a 3 year warranty. NEC DL DVD-R 3 month warranty (who cares only $40) the case I can use over and over if I get bored. Antec case fans the best they make.

Apples standard warranty ONE YEAR!, before they rip you off with a extra $300 for 3 years. Who knows cheap parts? I forgot more than you'll learn in your life. Just a test, what's a kernel panic? OSX 10.4 does it, theres your hint. Yeah man I know cheap parts, you're an idiot. (edit for smite) Asking Apple to be their poster boy... Priceless.


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Dude, you seem a little too hostile about this. 

Other people I know bought PCs that were comprable to this and they weren't less than $2000. I'm so proud of you for finding such a great deal. 

But man, you sure are hostile. You got a complex or something? Before you call strangers idiots, you should learn how to spell "Pentiem". 

I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Also, you can cuddle up with those warranties. You're gonna need 'em. I've yet to replace and Apple part that wasn't five years old. Had an Abit moboard die on burn in. Plus I've forgotten how many other parts that die within a year.

I work with techs that have been in IS since before Windows was around that laughed at your posts when they were looking over my shoulder this afternoon. You call me ignorant and , well and idiot, but someone that says they have never had a problem with Windows obviously has no idea what they are talking about.

All OSes will have problems. I have worked with Linux, Unix, OS X, OS 8-9, Windows 95,98, Me, 2k, XP. I have of course experienced problems on all. But Windows any flavor is a constant problem.

If you can put together a dual CPU system with the bells and whistles that I was talking about for less than 2k, good for you. I hope it stays together. Add in the software you have to buy, the crap you have to put up with, well that's your preference.

My G3 will handle development work better than your PC. I have rebuilt my G3's OS ONCE in three years. Still runs clean. PCs have to be constantly reformatted.

Got a friend just bought a high end PC from parts like yours, only Gygabyte moborad,etc. He loved my G5 and wanted something comprable. Spent $1900, is sending it back because two of the drives have failed and the LCD isn't up to par. Gotta love them warranties. His is three years too.

He told me the other day he wished he just bought a Mac. I guess most PC users are just unlucky, you must be the one user that is blessed. 

Friendly advice- keep those warranty papers and a fedex address handy.

:up:


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

OEM warranties on the end user level are meaningless. 

People often sell OEM items based on their warranties, but 99% of the time they fail to tell the customer that if it fails, they must send the item back on their own accord, and pay all expenses. PC shops are notorious for this. 1 year, 3 years, who cares?? The consumer is still stuck with the aggravation and expenses for shipping it back to the manufacturer.

The BEST part is when you receive the bill from the customs broker for your repaired part. Nothing is nicer than paying more than the item is worth in shipping/customs charges 

In regards to MAC, I was thinking of buying one, but since they are moving to Intel CPU's what's the point? A MAC now is just a yuppy PC. ...


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

I am not really excited about the Intel move. I prefer AMD chips for my PCs.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I think there are a bunch of mythologies that always come to with the Mac vs PC debate. When push comes to shove, both work well and it is a matter of taste. Go play with both and make your decision. The rest is utter nonsense.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, lots and lots of myths my friends. Like this 1, Apple parts are better than PC parts. Funny thing is, Apple and other x86 manufacturers (not PCs, they both are PCs, you know personal computer, like Power PC) often both get their parts made by the same companies in Hong Kong. The only thing American about Apple Computers, Dell, Gayway and the rest of the computer companies is the Stock in New York City.

Let me get this straight. If Apple uses the same Chinese company that builds other companies parts to build their PC parts, they're better right? That's what some of you are saying. You can debate all day, the fact is both x86 computers and Apple computers without the operating systems are just hardware made by Chinese people making ten cents an hour. I get it, if Apple buys it, it's better, and if I buy it I'm the retard.

Now lets debate the hardware. Lets stay away from the obvious, Windows Sux & Macs Rule routine going on in here. I have three Macs for real and one x86 computer I built. I have 2 G5 iMac 17in computers at work, 1 Powermac G4 667Mhz upgraded as far as it can go at home, and the computer I built that sucks bad and I'll be replacing all of those terrible parts that I installed because you the experts said so, I can't wait to realize that the parts I bought were inferior to the ones Apple buys. All jokes aside the iMacs are as junky as any Dell, Gayway or the rest of the crap flooding the market except they are really well designed, seriously I like the design. In a fight great design will get your *** whipped everytime unfortunately. I had to max out the memory in both of them because they were unstable with 1G of RAM and multi-functioning, hense my kernel panic joke earlier. I am a power user; I abuse machines for a living. I'm glad I got the chance to use iMacs, that way I know never to buy one. I will not complain about the Powermac G5, I had a Dual 2.7 at my last job. I did like it, it was able to withstand a beating with only 1G of RAM and I did crush it daily for a couple of months. I loved that machine and really wanted one. Until I configured one online the way I would need it, it was always between $3500 & $4000 no matter what I took off. I couldn't use some stripped down monster I needed a killing machine. I was not going to pay that; I knew I could build a powerhouse PC that would do what I needed for less. It so happens I did, it's possible and I didn't spend anywhere near that amount. Now if all you experts are telling me, I'm going to be sorry, excuse me if I laugh my *** off at your brain-washed stupidity. You get the point yet? Hardware is hardware, I'm really sorry your idiot friends paid idiots to build their idiot machines. I'm really sorry you guys think you know as much as you do. You sound really silly, I used this, I built that, I know, I know. You don't really so stop this thread.

There is no debate in operating systems OS X is the BEST period! I can't deny that, and I never thought otherwise. I don't really like Tiger as much as Panther, I know you guys do and I bet not one person here will agree with me. That's fine I would not expect anything different. I'm not trying to unscramble that signal you got in your brain-washed minds at all, just answering some thread I knew would be a joke.


----------



## Bdweller (Jun 8, 2005)

I wonder sometimes if we say we like a new OS because we don't have any choices unless your building a system. I know I've never been given the choice of XP or 98SE when I was looking to buy a new system, and I actually know some people who still use (and prefer) 98SE.


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

I paid $300 more than a friend who bought a DUAL(key word) processor 3.2 GHZ. I paid $250 more for my 20inch than he paid for his. We both agree the Apple is better. He's sending his PC back with 2 failed drives. Good thing he had the three year warranty(it's been 3 weeks) .

Plus he was running XP.

When you rant about stupidity, etc have you stopped to actually read where you are. Of course people are going to say that windows "sux", fool, it's a Mac forum!!!

BTW, I'm sure someone with the experience that you have was actually intelligent enough to test a dual G5 against a dual P4.

yeah, anyway. I'm tired of debating this with you, like talking to an angry goat.

After all that's said it is down to preference like any other product. The guy I was talking about got his PC because Mac is just not preferable to him. He had a bad experience with them, I have not. But he is very impressed with mine.

Hell, I'm stilled impressed with my old Athlon 1.1 that chugs away fine. Paid $700 for the parts to build that. Only had to replace the motherboard two days in, died in burn in.

I've put in to this thread way more than I planned. 

linskyjack is correct.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

I can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;re still linking XP to faulty hardware. Your friend should have researched before buying those drives, hard to believe multiple drives going at once. Hardware is Hardware there is cheap hardware and there is good hardware if you are un-educated, you buy the cheap stuff. I know where I'm at, I can read "fool". Who are you Mr. T? What does the thread say? Do you expect a bunch of Apple cronies alone to debate this thread. It's people like you that make this thread pointless slarti. 

I had a Chevy once, damn thing broke down in a week. Does that mean that Chevy is inferior to Ford no because they make crap too? I know you&#8217;re going to have a little come back for that. I&#8217;ll beat you to it for me, Macs are a BMW, PCs are Yugos. You act as if Microsoft makes computers. Silly man, they make software. If you don't like windows fine use another OS. You do have a choice people. Linux is very good now and it's always been better than Windows. A dual G5 prior to Intel versus a Dual Pentium, you guys would cut your wrists. It&#8217;s not that far apart depending on the configuration. Where do you get your information? Macworld?

In your case you like OS X only, OK you buy Macs other people and myself don&#8217;t have a problem with that. When somebody comes in here and tells you underneath that operating system computers are computers and Mac cost more don&#8217;t tell us that Windows just blue screened. That&#8217;s not even logical. Windows is not hardware. Now tell me again how bad Xp is again for the 9th time, I forgot.


----------

